# Walther P99 AS Function Videos



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

These videos were taken from the PowerPoint Presentation on the P99 Special Operations DVD. They show the operation of the trigger and what happens when it is pulled.

You can download the entire Powerpoint Presentation here (52.4 MB): http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L8PUVQUG
You will need PowerPoint Viewer available for free here: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=048dc840-14e1-467d-8dca-19d2a8fd7485&DisplayLang=en
*
P99 AS Trigger Operation (cut-a-way animation)*
Download here (18.44 MB): http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K2DK9CGU





*P99 AS Trigger Operation 2*
Download here (19.48 MB): http://www.megaupload.com/?d=78XL6J8A





*P99 AS Decocker Operation*
Download here (2.17 MB): http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SDUW0V6J





*P99 Drop Safety*
Download here (6.2 MB): http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z0ZX3I5D





The P99 Special Operation DVD is a promotional DVD, so I hope they don't mind me promoting it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow. Keep this up and I guess we'll have to make U the Walther moderator :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------

